# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Где скачать прошивку для BIOSИ?

## Di0808

Есть ноутбук iRu 4215, bios не видит HDD больше 137 Гб.
чипсет Intel i865P/PE/G/i848P
Phoenix NoteBIOS
Где можно скачать обновление для БИОСа?

----------


## Флорит

думаю разбить хдд на куски будет легче чем биус переустановить

----------

